# My favorite picture of Gavin



## glbell920

I was looking through the pictures of my baby boy and for some reason this is my favorite. I think it's because in this profile pic I can see all of his facial features. I just stare at it sometimes and think just how handsome he is. I have this saved on my computer as the background photo. Everytime I log on I touch his little button nose and give him a kiss. Sometimes I rub his cheek. I wished I could touch him for real:cry:
 



Attached Files:







My favorite picture of Gavin.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 116


----------



## moonflowermay

He is beautiful. Such a cute little chin, too. I wish I had had the chance to see my first baby boy (I lost him in 2007) - it breaks my heart still that I never did. I am so glad you have these pictures to keep with you forever!


----------



## yazoo

I am so sorry about the loss of baby Gavin. He really is a handsome little fella. :hugs:


----------



## MrsB30

beautiful~ my heart goes out to you :)


----------



## v2007

He is beautiful.

V xxx


----------



## SassyLou

He's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## cla

he is beautiful hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emk10

He really is precious... x x x 

I wish I had photos of Emilia, but OH was really against it at the time. Everyone deals with it in there own way I guess. I can still see her precious little face in my mind so I just hope I don't lose that x x x


----------



## Andypanda6570

He is precious and beautiful :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: My husband would not let me take pictures of Ava :cry::cry::cry: it is one of the biggest regrets I have, i should not have listened to him :cry:
Gavin is precious , I am so deeply sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WishingStar

So beautiful xx


----------



## kam78

Oh Wow... What a beautiful, perfect picture!! :flower: I too would charish this as well! Love that you can see every lil detail, he is absolutely beautiful, oops sorry Gavin, I meant to say "Handsome" :winkwink:

Thank you so much for sharing your son with us, such an honor! :hugs:


----------



## glbell920

Thank you all so much. I am glad I have you all to share him with. It hurts sometimes though because i feel like this is the only place where he exists...where anybody knows him and cares. I tried to share this picture with his own father and he could care less. He even made a negative remark. I couldn't believe it. All I see is a handsome baby boy. I really don't understand. It makes me sad.


----------



## mhazzab

oh that is a lovely photo...thank you so much for sharing. I'm sorry you feel like nobody really cares about him in your real world...I know what you mean, it feels like everyone else has forgotten my angels aready. But I never will, and I know that if I ever need to talk about them, there are always people here to listen. your son is gorgeous xxx


----------



## winterwonder

He looks really sweet in that photo. I've found everyone deals with the loss of a baby differently, some people are ready at all times of day to listen, others dont even mention it, or even in the case of one person say " are you over it yet?" , but i think as long as i never forget then no one else matters.


----------



## babesx3

such a beautiful picture..he is sooo angelic .... sleep tight little one :kiss:


----------



## hellohefalump

that's a lovely picture, he is beautiful, and I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## daopdesign

gorgeous x


----------

